# POD User Survey - (Academic Purposes)



## colanora (10 mo ago)

Hello. I am a Product Manager in one of the biggest Print-on-Demand companies, as well as a senior student in a professional bachelor's degree program "Marketing and trade management". I'm writing my diploma thesis on the subject of “New Product Development” and I'm conducting a research based on this survey about "How customers evaluate Print-on-demand companies and their product portfolio". 
The survey consists of 18 questions, and the time required to complete the survey is approx. 5 -10 minutes. The survey is anonymous and the results will only be used for academic purposes. 

I would highly appreciate it if you could share your opinion in my survey: How customers evaluate Print-on-Demand companies and their product portfolio


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

you are asking the wrong crowd

the majority of people here decorate in-house, not order from pod
look at the time between threads in this pod sub-forum

i went to your quiz, and i bailed at question #2 because it did not apply to me

the hard part may be finding the people who do order from pod to take the quiz
your best bet would be to simply attach a link to the quiz to your customers' invoices, and include a '10% off next order' coupon for completing


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

"Mr T" has a point.

That said, there are some Reddit subs where you could likely find the people you are looking for, though I'm not sure of their policies regarding surveys and the like. Anyway, you might give this a try:






r/AmazonMerch


r/AmazonMerch: Number #1 Sub For Merch by Amazon Discussion




www.reddit.com





That's the Reddit for people who use Merch by Amazon. Lots of those same people also use independent PODs like Printful and Printify.

I'll take a swing at your survey myself. Besides the things I print myself, I also sell on POD marketplaces like Merch by Amazon and Redbubble, and for about a year I used Printful and CustomCat to fulfill POD items for an Etsy shop.


----------

